# John Deere 5420



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m going to look At a John Deere 5420 with cab and loader. Tractor would be used to mainly cut and rake hay with and pull a Baler on occasion. I have an open station just like it but looking to trade to have the cab. My only concern is with the exhaust. It has the exhaust ran down under the tractor and out to the rear. Has anyone ran into issues if baling thick hay with an exhaust under the tractor?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm not in favour of the optional weed burner kit on a tractor because of the hot exhaust being in any dry grass, collecting chaff and getting damaged if the tractor is in brush or sticks. If it's a good enough deal a guy might convert it to vertical exhaust.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You can change that exhaust.....but I’m not a fan of orchard type exhaust either.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder what all I’d have to do to change it on a 5420? Haven’t got to look at it yet but on John Deere parts catalog it doesn’t look to bad


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks to me like the same exhaust manifold and muffler are used for the vertical, side exit, and rear exit exhaust options on the 5420. You should just need to unbolt the rear exit piping from the muffler, and replace with the vertical piping sections highlighted below. Everything can be seen in this pic on the parts diagram, except the two bolts that bolt the cross pipe to the exhaust manifold for support.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

We purchased a 5210 years ago with underneath exhaust. After hooking up implements about 3 times we realized that was going to get old breathing in all the exhaust. We purchased the vertical exhaust pipe and installed it in about 5 mins. Well worth it.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jrehberg did you have to cut a notch out of your hood for it to fit right?


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

No, I think my hood has a little half circle cut out of the plastic hood if i recall. The half circle provided clearance when we installed the vertical pipe. We definitely did not have to cut anything. If I get to the farm this weekend I'll snap a few picks. Sorry I'm having trouble remembering, it was about 2001/2002 when we switched it over. If you go to www. partscatalog.deere.com and type in 5410 and then exhaust system you can find the schematics of the different set ups. It looks like the rear exhaust set ups on the 5210/5310 are a touch different than 5410/5510. Either way it looks like the U shaped and vertical exhaust pipe are all you need and would bolt directly to the muffler. The U shaped pipe is what kicked it out under the edge of the hood if i recall correctly. I've attached a screen shot from JD parts for the 5410/5510; it looks like you'll need parts 6 and 8. Part 6 is probably what kicks it out under the edge of your hood and 8 is the vertical pipe. Not sure if the attachment will come through, I'm not savvy enough to post pics.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83015/referrer/search/pgId/402426252

Jesse


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah my 5410 is cut out already but the 5420 I actually purchased it yesterday it don’t have the notch cut out of the hood but I think if I convert it I can convert over. The kit to convert isn’t that expensive I just didn’t know how much trouble it would be


----------

